# Smoking Buffalo



## crockadale (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm not sure where to to put this but someone offered me some Bufallo to smoke. Where dose someone begin? I understand that Buffalo is very lean and requires very little time to cook...so any sugestions will be appreciated. I am thinking though that it may be simular to smoking deer meat, that is also a very lean meat.


----------



## mossymo (Dec 5, 2007)

crockadale
I have smoked buffalo bacon and summer sausage. I have "cooked" quite a bit of buffalo; do not make it like regualr beef, it is a slow and low type cooking with the low fat content in the meat. What kinds of cuts of meat do you have or what are you planning on making? I have never smoked buffalo prime rib, planning on doing that for X-Mas.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 6, 2007)

I have some buffalo burger I need to cook up, just can't decide what I want to do with it. I usually just make burgers wrapped in bacon.


----------



## mossymo (Dec 6, 2007)

cowgirl
May I suggest buffalo bacon or summer sausage?

Oops, I repeated my previous post !!! Just because it is good stuff.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 6, 2007)

Mossy, I just might do one of those....thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## bombo80 (Dec 6, 2007)

I had an earlier post where I mixed ground Buffalo with Goose breasts and a pork butt and made a very tasty meatloaf (fatty).


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 6, 2007)

Bombo, that sounds really good.


----------

